# Any more Swan sightings



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

So just throwing it out there, the big waves of swans starting to show up yet? Big game hunts are starting to come to an end so figured it might be bird chasing time


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It won't be long


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I didn't see any at Farmington Bay this evening (not surprisingly). I'm planning to give it a try much further north this weekend.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ogden bay is the furthest south I’ve heard of one killed so far. The only other few I’ve heard of were public and BRBR


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Saw my first 3 swans at FB today. All in one group.


----------



## SMuschamp (Nov 16, 2020)

Saw a group of 5 last night & group of 7-10 this AM. Both were flying toward south end.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

I saw two groups of 30+ at Farmington Bay tonight.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

With Montanas weather dropping to sub zero temps in next few days get ready to be covered in white.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Could of shot approx 10 swans, used them as practice swing through. Must of paid off shot two geese later.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunted PSG yesterday afternoon. There were several hundred swans on the rest pond, but the evening flight was basically nonexistent (at least where I was). I honestly expected to see a lot more. I have to imagine numbers will really increase this week.


----------



## GoosesNightMare (Dec 7, 2017)

Clarq said:


> I hunted PSG yesterday afternoon. There were several hundred swans on the rest pond, but the evening flight was basically nonexistent (at least where I was). I honestly expected to see a lot more. I have to imagine numbers will really increase this week.


It gets a lot of pressure now with swan hunters, and most of the area dried up this past summer. The increase homes, businesses, and all the pivot drilling for irrigation has taken much of the flow of water from Salt Spring. I suspect the birds will not stay long.

Tremononton City
We are committed to ensuring the quality of your water. Our water sources are the West Spring, East Spring, Gardner Spring, North Spring, South Spring, Fish Spring, Garland Overflow and the Cedar Ridge Well. We also purchase water from the Bear River Water Conservancy District, from the Newman Well.


http://tremontoncity.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/Tremonton-CCR-2020.pdf


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Turpin at Farmington around bridge 5 produced a few shots at big mature birds today. Not many, but could have filled a couple tags pretty easily


----------



## sandyhunter52 (2 mo ago)

Humpy said:


> So just throwing it out there, the big waves of swans starting to show up yet? Big game hunts are starting to come to an end so figured it might be bird chasing time





Humpy said:


> So just throwing it out there, the big waves of swans starting to show up yet? Big game hunts are starting to come to an end so figured it might be bird chasing time


At Bear River 11/6/2022 very few saw maybe 75 total flying over the north lake


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sandyhunter52 said:


> At Bear River 11/6/2022 very few saw maybe 75 total flying over the north lake


Thanks for the head's up and welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Oct 25, 2021)

Went out yesterday and Bear River was slow for swans. Ducks on the other hand were awesome while it was windy. Once the wind stopped so did the flying ducks. Over the North Lake there were a few flying but nothing like what I was thinking it would be after the storms. Public had a lot on the rest pond but there were so many people that just turned into a scouting trip until I went to Bear River. I am hoping they are in better next week. I am heading to Idaho this weekend to chase geese and pheasants! Wish me luck and I hope everyone starts finding success in the marsh for swans.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Tail Chaser said:


> Went out yesterday and Bear River was slow for swans. Ducks on the other hand were awesome while it was windy. Once the wind stopped so did the flying ducks. Over the North Lake there were a few flying but nothing like what I was thinking it would be after the storms. Public had a lot on the rest pond but there were so many people that just turned into a scouting trip until I went to Bear River. I am hoping they are in better next week. I am heading to Idaho this weekend to chase geese and pheasants! Wish me luck and I hope everyone starts finding success in the marsh for swans.


Idaho Pheasants.
Lucky!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw several hundred swans at Farmington Bay this afternoon. Most flew through quite high without showing much interest in landing, and ended up heading north/west out toward the lake.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good numbers of swans at BRBR yesterday. 5 were taken where I was.

We had 2 setups, each with swan decoys. Swans would come over, see the decoys and then veer away. I'm leaving the dekes at home the next time.

The 4 of us did manage to get 2 swans.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Lots of swans flying today. Now is the time! Send me a PM if you want any tips.

My Dad and I had three come over us this afternoon - one adult and two juveniles. My dad dumped the adult with one shot. I decided I'd let the juveniles go.

.
.
.
.

Not really... I shot at one of the juveniles with both barrels and straight-up missed.

It's likely that I won't make it out again until next Saturday. I hope they will still be around in good numbers by then.


----------

